# Cam Adjust Solenoid



## prairiedog11 (Nov 20, 2008)

On my 2001 allroad 2.7tt, the "check engine" light has been coming on intermittently, and the shop says it's a faulty "cam adjust solenoid". Of course the solenoid itself it not available as a part - they have to replace the whole assembly, a $1500+ job.
They offered to obtain a used solenoid and replace it with that for a mere $500. Does this sound as outrageous to you as to me?
I am not much of a mechanic, let alone working on modern cars, but I can do the basics on a basic engine. Any insight on obtaining this part on my own and doing the replacement?
Thanks.
Prairie Dog 11


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Cam Adjust Solenoid (prairiedog11)*

might want to ask this in the technical ---> 2.7t engine forum.
might get a bigger audience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would not get a used one. It is a big job and the cam adjuster is not a cheap part.


----------

